# Good Love Is On The Way - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A classic from John Mayer - Good Love Is On The Way: a quick look at the way i play the elements (intro-verse-chorus) of this great tune. The second video covers the bridge and ending.....thanks for watching!

YouTube - Good Love Is On The Way (lesson 1) - cover by Tonedr

YouTube - Good Love Is On The Way (lesson 2) - cover by Tonedr


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Dale:

As always, spot on. Our band covers this song and your tutorial will definitely help to make it better.

Thanks
Marvin


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

love to hear you guys - i love the bass part! Hope you guys have a great summer playing and thanks so much for giving this a look,

dale


----------

